# Did she do this because she's angry?



## Mary_n_Bitsy (Mar 4, 2004)

Okay, i have a maltese, Bitsy, who is 5.5 months old. I swear she knows that going potty anywhere other than on potty pads or outside is a "no-no" because once she does it and sees us look at her and notice, she goes running to her bed (which is where we put her for a timeout when she goes potty in the wrong place). Usually she's good about at least having accidents on the kitchen floor where it's easy to clean up but yesterday I come home (the day before we were gone all day) and she had pooped on my husbands shirt which was on the couch. Then I'm on the phone for 2 hours, I go to sit down and she's PEED on the couch! I'm at my wits end here with the potty training. I cannot remember to take her to the potty pad or outside every 20 minutes! she knows where she's supposed to go.. I swear! so, was she pissed at me for either leaving her alone too long the day before or being on the phone? any suggestions, this is getting REALLY old! ack!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Bitsy is pretty young. I wouldn't expect her always get it. 

At that age I never let Tiki out of my site. When he looked like he was sniffing for a place to go I would pick him up and take him outside. He doesn't use pads. Now, he goes to the door and scratches; he used to go to the door and just sit there until you noticed him if you didn't see him he would have an "accident". 

She may know she is doing the wrong thing, but not be to sure of what you expect her to do. As far as being mad at you, I don't have any experience with that, I have never had that problem. 

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Im sorry if i sound mean---but if your dog is having accidents in the house--its your fault...not your dogs. <--sprite and ellies breeder told me that and i thought "whatever" but its true! and when they're young---its totally hard to potty train them. 

the reason she peed on the couch---easy---she was up there, she needed to go, and she went. not out of anger or anything like that. 

if you cant watch your dog every 20 minutes then you're going to have to change your priorities around a little. or get a little kitchen timer to go off every 20 mintues. if you know that your baby goes potty every 20 minutes---then take her out to go potty every 20 minutes. 

i sound repetative...but thats how it works. get a schedule, stick with it and repeat and be consistant. you'll eventually know that "bitsy goes potty at 6:15am, 7:42am, 9:18am" 

and trust me---bitsy doesnt know the rules. she doesnt know where you want her to potty....all she knows is that when you've SEEN her go potty--she gets punished. 

check this out: a trainer i knew had a dog that would go through the garbage and trash her apartment. every night she'd get home, the dog would see her and run under the bed. one saturday afternoon she puts her dog in her bedroom....gets all the trash and she scattered the trash in the living room all by herself (her dog didnt see any of it). she opens the bedroom door, her dog looked at her and ran under the bed. 

my point---your dog doesnt know what she's doing wrong. she just knows that when you see the pee on the ground or wherever...she gets punished---thats why she runs to her 'timeout' area. 

training your dog should be focused on positive reinforcement, not punishment. eventhough you're not hitting your dog or yelling at her--timeouts are a punishment. 

think about crate training. that might help you a little more. but you still have to take her to go potty every 20 minutes or she'll learn to go potty where she sleeps.

good luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Oh, and you said that you left your dog home alone "all day long". <--that should never happen to a 5 month old. or even a 2 yr old who isn't totally housebroken. that's just asking for an accident to happen. 

if you're consistant and you take her outside to go potty every time she needs to go....and PRAISE like crazy---trust me, you'll dog will be potty trained within a month. (just because i think maltese are really smart dogs)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

My Maltese, Casper, is almost 5 months old. We've had him for about two weeks. He seems to be getting the hang of potty training. Sometimes (especially at night) he has accidents in the house. Bitsy probably still doesn't really know what to do. Doctorcathy's idea about the timer sounds great! Keep at the potty training and she'll get it right.


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

don't think for a moment that those litlle ones are stupid when left alone somewhere they do not want to be

mine will do exactly the same litlle surprises galore as in saying see? we were not happy with what you done to us :lol: 

they h34r: have their own way of expressing themselves since they cannot talk human 


I think it all part of the fun !!


----------

